# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  موضوع إنشاء لطالب كذاب :)

## زهرة الريف

موضوع إنشاء لطالب كذاب :)
هذا موضوع إنشائي لطالب في مدرسة بحي منفوحة نقلتها لكم من دفتر الطالب ..
الموضوع بصراحة يستحق القراءة ,الطالب كذاب وبطريقه خطيرة وشكله عمره لم يخرج من منفوحة
و لا ركب طائرة لكن بصراحة موضوع جميل ومضحك لا يفوتكم ....

لقد رحنا في العطلة الصيفية أنا وأهلي إلي بلدي الثاني لبنان :toung: 
رحنا بالطيارة وكانت امي خايفه جداً جداً لأنها أول مرة تركب طيارة , بس أنا أصلاً دايماً اركبها :rolleyes: 
وفي الطيارة جت شغالة الطيارة وجابت لنا القهوه والشاي ثم جت وقالت اقلطوا على العشاء :amazed: 
وقلطنا في المقلط مع العفش, وكان الطيار واقف على روسنا ماسك اللبن وقال سموا على عشاكم
يالله إن تحييكم, وكان مفطحاً شهياً .. وخلصنا وغسلنا, وكان ومساعد الطيار ماسكن الفوطة والطيب وأعواد الأسنان :nuts: 

وعندما وصلنا لمطار الملك خالد حقهم, ذهبت أنا لتختيم الجوازات والرخصة والإستمارة
وذهبت أمي للتطبيق
وكنت اتحدث لغتهم بطفاقة لأن امي وابي مامعهم لغة .. :icon30: 

وقال لي العسكري : جواز مين هيدا ؟.. فقلت له" بييَ (ابوي باللبناني)
وقال: "وهيدا؟" قلت: مييَ (أمي)
وهيدا ؟ قلت" خييَ (أخوي " ) وقال " وهيدا؟" قلت : نييَ (أنا) " وكان جوازي .. :ongue: 

وقال لي ابوي ماشاء الله عليك ياوليدي إنك بلبل في اللغة اللبنانية الفصحى, التفت عليه وقلتله, أي لا كان
ثم التفت للبناني وقلت له ترى أنا سعودي مانيب زيكم, وشكله كان مستغرب يحسبني لبناني .. :walla: 
وفي لبنان سكننا في مدينة بيروت مشيط وكانت مدينة جميله فيها مـزارع بكل مكان, ولم اشوف عندهم تـراب علشان كذا مافيهم الأشـهب, تمشينا في مناطقها السياحية واسـواقها, ذهبنا إلي اللبنانيـة,والحـريرية وركبنا كورة الحريرية وناظرنا جميع حدود لبنان, ورأينا دولة إسرائيل الملعونة, وكانت دولة صغيرة جـداً
ونظرت للدول العربية والأسـلامية وجدتها أكبر منها بألف مرة, ومدري كيف ناشبتن بحلوقنا ..! :huh: 
وإنني أقترح على الدول العربية والإسـلامية , مادامها أقـوى منكم وعجزتوا عنها وماعندكم إلا الدجة بالأسلحة


ورأيت دولاً كثيراً, وشفت دولة وماعرفتها, يوم دققت مكتوب عليها, بورسعيـد, وشفت المملكة العربية السـعودية الشـقيـقة
وكانت حدودها كثيـرة عرفتها من الخط المتقـطع. ولكن للأسـف لم تكن لبنان تحدنا
وأنا أقترح نضمهم معنا في دول الخليج وندف اليمن بدالها .. :walla: 

وكانت رحلة سعيدة, ورجعنا بالسيارة ومررنا على تونس الخضراء, والسودان السوداء :bigsmile: 
في الطريق عبينا بنزين بعشرة لأننا فلسنا, وكملنا الطريق إلي أن وصلنا بالرفاء والبنين .  :cool: 
اتمني تعجبكم  :niceday: "منقول"

----------


## Hussain.T

هههههههههههه...!

ينفع يصير صديقي....

^_^

يسلمو ع الطرح..

----------


## شوق الغوالي

طرح طريف 
لاحرمنا جميل عطائك

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

ونظرت للدول العربية والأسـلامية وجدتها أكبر منها بألف مرة, ومدري كيف ناشبتن بحلوقنا ..! :huh: 
وإنني أقترح على الدول العربية والإسـلامية , مادامها أقـوى منكم وعجزتوا عنها وماعندكم إلا الدجة بالأسلحة


وانا ناظرت اللي مكتوب
وجدت انه مُسفه للعقول بجنون
ومدري كيف نشب هالكذاب بحلقي
واقترح على دولته التعيسة
دام انها تبي تستعرض قوتها النفيسة
ودججت جيوبها بسلاح وشيفة
شبعي هالعقول الخايسة
قبل مآ تنهيكِ بالقاضية

زهرة الريف
يآريحة العطر اللطيف
ابعد الله عن قلمك الخريف

دمتِ بود

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هههههههههههه حلوه وقويه انعل ام الشلخ لي عليك* 

*يسلمووووو*

----------

